# Dr Chronic (New Order!)



## Nova (Oct 18, 2007)

So i just ordered from doc no less than 45 seconds ago! I am going to post everything that happens....

A list of what i ordered....


Dutch Passion - Purple #1
Nirvana - Misty
Nirvana - Top 44
Nirvana - White Widow
So, let's see what goes down folks! This is my second time ordering from him, hopefully i get some freebies, but if not, oh well! As long as the beans are high quality and of the best stock! Right?

:ccc:

Nova


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 18, 2007)

Hope your seeds arrive speedily.


----------



## Nova (Oct 18, 2007)

Dr. chronic has significatly lowered his prices! Email received saying the order was dispatched out to me.....yay!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Nova-

I just finished up a Misty grow.  She was a short and bushy plant.  I love smoking her now.  Good stuff.  One thing tho- while growing she really did smell like bad body odor...lol.

Good luck with your seeds, may they all be girls.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you tell him on the order form that you are a member of this forum. He usually knocks the prices down a bit more for you. What do you think you'll plant first?


----------



## simo123 (Oct 18, 2007)

*GOOD LUCK  * *I'LL BE WATCHING  *


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Nova...Congats on the new order and GL with the beans bro...:yeahthat:


----------



## Nova (Oct 18, 2007)

rockydog said:
			
		

> Did you tell him on the order form that you are a member of this forum. He usually knocks the prices down a bit more for you. What do you think you'll plant first?



No i didnt tell him that i was from this forum, but i did tell him that i was a return customer! 

Thanks to everybody who has wished me luck, im not really sure which one i will plant first, i got some N. Lights germ'ing right now....maybe ill let the board decide....every month ill plant a new strain....lol*!

SmokinMom:

*It smelled like bad body odor huh? Sometimes there's a good bad body odor and then there's the nose-quivering eye-watering kind. The good bad body odor, to me its just good, usually comes after a few drinks with the lil woman.... 

So which one is it.... roflmao!

Nova


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2007)

Nova, lol....she was pretty foul.  

But good thing about her was she didn't reek like MJ.

Good luck!


----------



## Nova (Oct 20, 2007)

Alright, so i just received two sets of beans....So thats fast shipping, 3 days from date of order to the time they arrived in my mailbox!

I got...


Nirvana - Top 44
Nirvana - White Widow
Still waiting on...


Dutch Passion - Purple #1
Nirvana - Misty
Hopefully i get them on monday as we dont get mail service here on sundays!


----------



## BSki8950 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dr. chronic really knocks down the prices of you are part of this forum ?


----------



## rockydog (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow congrats. I'm happy to see everthng is good so far. Cant wait to hear about you growing em.


----------



## 50bud (Oct 20, 2007)

cant wait to hear about the top 44, this strain really interests me...


----------



## Nova (Oct 22, 2007)

I received my Nirvana - Misty and my Dutch Passion - Purple #1 today, seriously mail just came 5 minutes ago!

So from the day of order til the time the last beans arrived at my door was only a *5 DAY TRIP!

*Damn good if you ask me! These beans will be put into germ right now, so everyone follow my grow journal!

Ill be growing

6 Nirvana - Northern Lights
3 Nirvana - Top 44
3 Nirvana - White Widow
3 Nirvana - Misty
3 Dutch Passion - Purple #1
Grow journal will be fully detailed using pictures!

Nova


----------

